# How do you store your soap?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I could have sworn I've seen this question asked, but I couldn't find the thread. So I apologize if this has been asked before.

I'm trying to find the best way to store my soap. It's not a lot of soap, probably less than 20 bars at the most. I'd prefer not to have to buy anything, but if it's reusable I would. 

Thanks in advance.

ETA: I've been using the snack size ziploc bags, but wasn't sure if they were the best item to use. Not sure if it matters, but I make my soap using the crockpot hot process method.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I use plastic shoe box or larger containers with some dessicant packets thrown in to keep down the moisture. Store out of the light in a cool place.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you have 20 vars or less, just store them in the linen closet or stick them in drawers. They will continue to be exposed to the air and allow them to continue 'curing'. A bonus (if they are scented) is they will scent your linen.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I hadn't really thought about it much because I was splitting the small batch with my mom. But last night I made some for my husband to try with different ingredients and wanted to keep them separated. I don't add colors or scents so they look and smell alike to me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one of those 97cent plastic shoe boxes from WM that I put it in for storage. Actually I think I have three for different types of soaps in three different shoe boxes, but you get the idea.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I use cardboard boxes, shoe boxes, but mostly tea boxes. 

We drink a lot of tea, so I have a lot and they work well for me. They have a lid that doesn't fit too tightly, so there is still some air flow. 

I had used some old tupperware containers and the lids fit too tightly, and the soap became sticky. I think it is important that you don't use anything that seals too tightly.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I stack mine in a dish drying rack and let it continue to air dry in my dark pantry. I throw a thin old cotton dish towel over it to keep the dust from getting on it.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I use cardboard shoe boxes, and label the end with the type of soap in it. I usually put my calculation sheet in the box also - so if I really like the soap I can make it again. When gone I put the sheets in my notebook and mark if someone did/didn't like it and why.

Dawn


----------

